# Ab growth



## ollie_01 (Feb 9, 2007)

I understand that to get a 6 pack and show off your abs you need to get rid of the layer of fat hiding them, but once you actually have a visible set of abs is it possible to make them bigger?
Cheers guys


----------



## Phred (Feb 9, 2007)

ollie_01 said:


> I understand that to get a 6 pack and show off your abs you need to get rid of the layer of fat hiding them, but once you actually have a visible set of abs is it possible to make them bigger?
> Cheers guys


It is a muscle and will (or can) grow like any other muscle.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 9, 2007)

use weighted resisitance


----------



## Mystik (Feb 9, 2007)

This site has alot of info abs, says you need to do alot of cardio to get rid of that layer? 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.php?page=Abdominals


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, they grow, but they have a limited growth potential. You could do 1 exercise specifically for core hyperthrophy per week to help, but it won't make much of a difference.


----------



## ollie_01 (Feb 10, 2007)

ok thanks for all your help


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2007)

IMO making them any bigger is the icing on the cake, like you say - its the layer of fat you need to get rid of to take care of the abs. It can be done though.

Though i wouldnt use weighted resistence with oblique exercises. Unless you want a big chunky waist.


----------



## Adamjs (Feb 10, 2007)

^ kickboxing, whether trees, bags or people, works wonders for my obliques without weighted resistance. 

I'm a big believer in weighted resistance for general ab size though. All of the compound movements in the world will never make them as freaking huge as a few weighted crunches will!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 11, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Yes, they grow, but they have a limited growth potential. You could do 1 exercise specifically for core hyperthrophy per week to help, but it won't make much of a difference.



Very true. Your abs (just like most core musculature) are made up of, predominantly, type i oxidative or 'slow twitch' fibers because they are not really there to be powerful 'movers.' Instead they are there to stabilize your spine and prevent unwanted motion. Hypertrophy is difficult to achieve with such muscles.

Now different people have different genetics with different fiber make ups and potential for hypertrophy. I remember i guy on here a while ago, Rissole, had some crazy genetics and would have a six pack almost showing at like 14%. Various factors can account for that such as fat storage patterns, degree of hypertrophy and such. If you make the muscles bigger, it should make them easier to see even at a relatively higher bodyfat percentage.


----------

